# VR tranny Question



## qka2 (Dec 20, 2001)

I'm thinking of turboing my car, but I'm a little worried about the tranny, after the turbo I will do clutch and quaife but I'm wondering how long it will last before I have to change it or break something. I know a few guys around here are still with stock trannies with t3's, but how well dos it really hold up.
THANKS!


----------



## 30LVR6 (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: VR tranny Question (qka2)*

do quaife and clutch first then you have no problems


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: VR tranny Question (30LVR6)*

If it is not a track car use a sprung clutch as that keeps a lot of stress from the tranny and also from the drive shafts. If I am correct it is that sudden harsh power that breaks parts not just the power. 
If the tranny is old or has been beat on. Consider having synchros or any other worn part fixed as you want to not need to tear into it again for a while..








Get some one you know does good VW tranny work as if they have done a lot of them.


----------



## qka2 (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: VR tranny Question (Scooter98144)*

Thanks


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: VR tranny Question (30LVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]do quaife and clutch first then you have no problems







[HR][/HR]​This is right....do the tranny first so you dont have to worry about it after. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: VR tranny Question (nycvr6)*

I personally rather break the stock stuff, then upgrade
just dont rev till 7k and drop it, you'll be good, it also has to do on how you work the clutch probably


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: VR tranny Question (evoeone)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I personally rather break the stock stuff, then upgrade
just dont rev till 7k and drop it, you'll be good, it also has to do on how you work the clutch probably[HR][/HR]​I dont know about 2.0 trannies, but when you blow the stock diff or spider gears on the vr tranny, many times it blows a hole in the tranny case making the whole thing useless. So if you wanna break stock things, you are most likely going to have to find a new tranny along with the new diff and clutch.


----------



## climbingcue (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: VR tranny Question (nycvr6)*

Quaife/Peloquin should be done before any turbo on a VR6...


----------



## qka2 (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: VR tranny Question (climbingcue)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Quaife/Peloquin should be done before any turbo on a VR6...[HR][/HR]​I know that the poloquin is cheaper, but is it as good as a quaife?
Thanks


----------



## climbingcue (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: VR tranny Question (qka2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I know that the poloquin is cheaper, but is it as good as a quaife?
Thanks[HR][/HR]​They are the same thing, I have a quaife in my A2 and a peloquin in my A3....


----------



## kevinbear (Feb 21, 2020)

*kevin bear*

Wow it's amazing stuff post you have made some nice article provide I want to appreciate this amazing stuff post keep doing a great job


----------

